# OP17 defekt - umrüsten auf WinCC?



## Motorwickler (24 März 2008)

in unserem betrieb ist ein OP17 kurz vor dem ausfall die Folientastatur ist am ende.

siemens empfahl mir ein OP77B oder 177 einzusetzen und das OP17 Projekt auf WinCC flexible zu übersetzen.

was meinen die erfahrenen hier im forum?

lohnt es sich das OP noch reparieren zu lassen oder für viel Geld ein austauschteil zu kaufen oder besser direkt auf winCC umsteigen?

Noch frohe Ostern!


----------



## wincc (24 März 2008)

Reparieren ist meinst nicht zu teuer

Lasse unsere Panels (Tasten und Touch) auch bei Siemens überholen.

Übertragen des Protool Projektes in ein WinCC-flex Projekt ist auch kein Problem

Frage ist ob ihr im Betrieb WinCC-flexible einsetzt bzw ob das Programm vorhanden ist. 

 falls alle Stricke reißen  ich hätte ein OP17 da das ich abgeben könnte


----------



## funkdoc (24 März 2008)

reparatur  zahlt sich nicht aus. hast du denn winccflex?

ich würde umsteigen

grüsse


----------



## HDD (24 März 2008)

Hi funkdoc,
was spricht gegen eine Reparatur?

HDD


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2008)

Ich würde auch Rep. vorziehen, es sei denn, man hat schon ein wenig mit WinCCFlex zu tun gehabt. Ohne Nacharbeit geht es wahrscheinlich nicht, aber wenn man WinCCFlex hat, kann man ja zumindest die Migration vorher mal durchführen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## funkdoc (24 März 2008)

@HDD

naja, ich schätz das reparieren zulassen kostet auch sicher einiges (?)....kA
vielleicht geht dir nach 2 monaten das display ein, das fällt dann nicht in die garantie der reparatur und man muss nochmal blechen.

ich würde mal ins lager gehen und ein op170 oder 177 ausfassen...wenn vorhanden.

grüsse


----------



## Znarf (24 März 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe das OP17 vor kurzem bei Siemens zum ganz normalen Preisen neu gekauft. Es ist gerade erst abgekündigt wurden und es ist noch Bestand vorhanden. Beim OP77B hast du sicherlich auf Grund der Einbaumaße schon Probleme bzw unnötige Mehrarbeit. Ich würde also ein op17 kaufen und fertig.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## HDD (24 März 2008)

Also ich bin auch der Meinung ein OP17 rep. oder neu oder Austauschgerät!

@funkdoc
ich wollte nur mal hören warum du es so siehst.
Ich habe die OP7 OP17 immer gerne eingesetzt, die Dinger halten einges aus, auch bin ich von der Qualität die Siemens zur Zeit abliefert nicht zufrieden. Ich habe vor kurzem ein TP177A eingesetzt das ist nicht besonders gut verarbeitet und die Bildqualität naja.

HDD


----------



## funkdoc (24 März 2008)

@Znarf

was kostet denn jetzt so ein op17 neu?


----------



## Znarf (24 März 2008)

Hallo
Das OP17 (-1JC20) kostet glaube ich so um die 1000€. Genaueres kann ich erst morgen sagen.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## funkdoc (24 März 2008)

http://search.ebay.at/search/search...trt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=17&fsoo=1

zur not und überbrückungszeit kann man sowas auch iensetzen.

grüsse


----------



## gravieren (24 März 2008)

Hi


@funcdoc


> zur not und überbrückungszeit kann man sowas auch iensetzen.


 


Wenn schon --> dann schon:

http://cgi.ebay.at/Siemens-Simatic-...ryZ57518QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=op17&category0=


----------



## funkdoc (24 März 2008)

achso hab mich da verschrieben beim suchen op17 natürlich...

grüsse


----------



## Znarf (25 März 2008)

Hallo
Der Listenpreis des OP17 (-1JC20) war 1250€.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Perfektionist (25 März 2008)

Migration OP17-OP177 ist m.E. Käse - kannst ja mal das Ergebnis mit der Runtime auf dem Erstellsystem testen (soweit WinCC flex vorhanden).

Die OP17, die ich in die WinCC flex - Welt rüberzuholen hatte (Neumaschinen), da war das Migrationsergebnis nicht mal so recht als Notlösung zu gebrauchen - hab ich dann alles neu gemacht. Einmal als OP277, was dann bei Texteingaben fast nicht bedienbar ist, dann später als TP.

Mein Rat: bei der bestehenden Maschine beim OP17 bleiben - oder wenn es eine sehr kleine Projektierung ist, auf OP77 oder TP177 neu machen.


----------



## Motorwickler (25 März 2008)

Vielen lieben dank für die vielen wertvollen tips!

ich werde das op erstmal reparieren lassen. in Zukunft wollen wir dann auf WinCC umrüsten. Da muss ich mich erst aber einarbeiten, dafür fehlt mir im augenblick die Zeit.


----------



## funkdoc (25 März 2008)

hi

bitte kannst du kurz berichten wenn du das op17 zurückbekommst.
mich würde wirklich interessieren was solche reparatur kostet.

grüsse


----------



## Motorwickler (25 März 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> hi
> 
> bitte kannst du kurz berichten wenn du das op17 zurückbekommst.
> mich würde wirklich interessieren was solche reparatur kostet.
> ...



OK ich geb dir dann bescheid.
wir schicken das ding nach siemens.


----------

